# sayin hey



## kittyxxxrose (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey!

I just recently started wanting to get deeper into the Mantis world. My boyfriend breeds and raises them and I think they're adorable ^_^ See ya guys around


----------



## ismart (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LauraMG (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## kittyxxxrose (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you^_^ I'm hoping to help my boyfriend with his business and gain a few friends as well


----------



## cuervo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome Kitty, what kind of business he in?


----------



## kittyxxxrose (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you! He breeds mantids. Right now we have an army of little minions. I'm not entirely familiar with breed names yet, however they are ADORABLE!!! Especially when you first walk in the room and they all turn and look at you at the same time lol pure comedy. Do you have any recommendations for a newbie like me?

And again, thank you for being so welcoming


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome. Geez my girl is grossed out by my collection!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 3, 2011)

kittyxxxrose said:


> Do you have any recommendations for a newbie like me?


Yeah, tell your boyfriend he's got great taste in hobbies!

One piece of advice- don't spend too much hobby time trying to stare those mantises down. They'll win. Even when you think you've won, they'll wait until you start your victory strut, walking away. Then they'll turn on you, collectively smiling in amusement and with pity. Sure they'll look away real quick if you whirl back around to see if they're watching. But they're watching. Oh yes, they're watching. As you turn the corner they'll look at each other in that "knowing" way. There she goes, oblivious to the dangerous world out there while we're in here, safe and sound. Silly humans. They'll hope you return to feed them. (If you want to get back at them, put them all together in a single cage. It goes a long way to manipulate their feelings about your return and really screws up their loyalties to one another.)

Welcome!


----------



## PRicardo (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2011)

Peter is just coming down from the bends in space :lol: , but is all true!


----------



## kittyxxxrose (Mar 3, 2011)

lol OMG!! I never try to stare them down!!! They mostly just like to chill on my arm and I've never had a mantis do the "ninja arm swing" at me lol. And thanx for the link! Pretty interesting array.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome friend!


----------



## minty (Mar 6, 2011)

welcome from australia!!!


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## blackburnexotics (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to this fascinating hobby!


----------

